# The Half-Moon Crusaders



## Initiate

The metallic crusade the Iron Hands were undertaking had paid off. After countless battles, this one would end the long—and feared endless—crusade. The Iron Warriors were heading to Medusa and the Iron Hands were determined to stop them. Medusa’s moon was a strategic location and almost half the Iron Hands were flown unto it to meet their hated enemies. Tiron of the 3rd company was one of them. He was a normal Iron Hands space marine with his black armour and robotic replacements. He was armed with a Boltergun with a scope and laser sight attached. Unlike other Iron Hands however, he was interested in psyking. Too bad for him, the Iron Hands did not train Librarians or any other psykers. When he landed on the moon with his company, they immediately set up fortifications, building a base on a rise surrounded by craters. The easiest place to protect. On the edges of the base were heavy bolter turrets and missile launchers. Scout snipers were hidden in several spots and marines with heavy bolters patrolled the outskirts of the base. As safe as it was, the Iron Warriors would not be delayed for long by mediocre defences. Tiron was walking through the base, observing everything.

Suddenly, alarms rang throughout the base. Tiron ran to HQ to see what was going on. “The Iron Warriors have been detected by orbital surveillance not far from here. Let us pray to the Emperor and then march to meet the enemy!” The Iron Father announced and then started with the prayers. 

After prayers, the 3rd company was sent out to meet the enemy head on with the 2nd and 1st companies. Tiron stood in rank, near the front lines, the standard bearers slowly marched forward. Gaining momentum and strength with each step, they were led toward the enemies. The Iron Father was in front with Ferrus Manus, yelling out blessings and getting the men ready for battle. “The men we are about to face used to be our brothers. They were honourable space marines. But now, the tides of chaos have overwhelmed them. They were drawn towards the Dark Gods by a thirst for power and the fiend Horus turned them against us. They may have been our former brothers. But now, they deserve no mercy. Let us purge this heretic filth off this moon in the name of the Emperor!” As if to make a point, the Iron Warriors appeared on the grey and lifeless horizon. 
“Iron Hands! Many years ago, I befriended this man, accepting him as my brother. But now he is an atrocity! A heretic that should receive no mercy and should be wiped ruthlessly off the face of this moon. Let us destroy them, and claim the holy lands of the Emperor!” Ferrus Manus boomed. “Charge!”

And charge they did. They screamed the Emperor’s name while they ran forward to engage the enemy. “Fools! You think you can beat me with 300 puny space marines Ferrus? I may think you have lost your mind since our last visit. And now you are going to lose your life.” A truly demented voice rang out, “No matter. Iron warriors, CHARGE!” The Iron warriors ran out and set up their heavy weaponry while a small number of them charged with their melee weapons raised. 

As the Tiron charged, he spotted some encampments with Iron warriors wielding heavy bolters in them. When he pointed it out to his sergeant, he replied, “Yes. We should Brother Tiron. Squad! This way!” They changed course and headed toward the encampment closest to the main force. 

As they snuck around crouched low, they could see the Iron Warriors in the encampment, laughing maniacally while they shot at the space marines. Suddenly Tiron jumped from hiding and drove his sword through the first Iron Warrior’s head, who dropped the heavy bolter. The second one was already swinging his at him when a bullet caught him in the side of the head. Tiron picked up the heavy bolter from the ground, thanking the marine who saved him and rained a torrent of bullets unto the other encampments, ruthlessly killing the Iron Warriors. Then he dropped the heavy bolter, picked up his sword and ran forward towards the fray. As he got to the confused bunch where the space marines had collided, he saw his Primarch and jumped into the melee. Ferrus was busy fighting the heretic who had spoken earlier. 

“Perturabo will be very happy to know that I have killed you Ferrus!” The chaos marine swung with his axe and disarmed Ferrus with his powerful blow. He drew back for another swing, this time to behead Ferrus but stopped. His mouth turned into a noiseless snarl and his knees buckled. Then his head was blown off. Blood splattered against Ferrus’s face. There, behind the traitor commander stood Tiron. 

The remnants of the Iron Warriors broke flanks and ran, disheartened that their leader had been killed. After the battle, back in HQ, Ferrus approached Tiron. 
“You have potential, both as a fighter and as a leader. I must ask however, how did you stop him from swinging his axe. It looked as if he had been stabbed.” Ferrus inquired.
“I am a psyker.” Tiron smiled.
“You do not belong in this Legion then, Tiron.”
Tiron’s smile disappeared, “I understand.”
“That is why I will request that you modify the Iron Hands’ gene-seeds and use them as your own. You will lead this army. But first you must come to the Chapel so you can be honoured, Tiron Chaosbane.”
Tiron kneeled, bowing his head, “You could not honour me more.” 
“You’re right at that. Tell me, what will you name your… Chapter?”
Tiron grinned, “The Half-Moon Crusaders. May I set up a permanent base on this moon?”
“Of course. By the power invested in me, Ferrus Manus, Primarch of the Iron Hands, I grant you, Tiron Chaosbane, all Iron Hands gene-seeds found here and rights to own a Chapter of your own.”
“Thank you sire, I am forever in your debt.”
“Nonsense, you saved my life. Now, take some apothecaries, find your gene-seeds and forge another worthy chapter of the Adeptus Astartes.” 
“Yes I shall. Just one last thing. By the power invested in me I name this moon The Steel Sphere! And I crown myself, Moonlord Tiron Chaosbane of The Steel Sphere!”

WATCHYA THINK?


----------



## royemunson

Well, i'm sorry to say it does not really fit in with the 40K fluff, yes you have space marines but a space marine cannot be "interested in psyking" he is ether a psyker or not and this would have been found out during his initation to the chapter and then he would have been destroyed or sent on one of the black ships. 
Also Ferrus would not just say to a single space marine he has never seem to have meet before have your own chapter ,and no space marine will say take some gene seed and do what you want with it. 
Chapters are created in foundings not just on a whim. This all seems to sound a bit harsh but i think you need to read a lot more books based on the 40k universe and you will beable to put what you learn into your stories.


----------



## Initiate

holy crap
lol im so srry roy

i swear this is not vengeance or anytihng. I was joking around and it was stupid of me. plz forgiv me.


----------



## Initiate

ok roy, ive adjusted it to what you have said. it should be better now. i appreciate your comment. i do not care if it is harsh. i like answers and opinions. criticize plz.  

The metallic crusade the Iron Hands were undertaking had paid off. After countless battles, this one would end the long—and feared endless—crusade. The Iron Warriors were heading to Medusa and the Iron Hands were determined to stop them. Medusa’s moon was a strategic location and almost half the Iron Hands were flown unto it to meet their hated enemies. Tiron of the 3rd company was one of them. He was a normal Iron Hands space marine with his black armour and robotic replacements. He was armed with a Boltergun with a scope and laser sight attached. When he landed on the moon with his company, they immediately set up fortifications, building a base on a rise surrounded by craters. The easiest place to protect. On the edges of the base were heavy bolter turrets and missile launchers. Scout snipers were hidden in several spots and marines with heavy bolters patrolled the outskirts of the base. As safe as it was, the Iron Warriors would not be delayed for long by mediocre defences. Tiron was walking through the base, observing everything.

Suddenly, alarms rang throughout the base. Tiron ran to HQ to see what was going on. “The Iron Warriors have been detected by orbital surveillance not far from here. Let us pray to the Emperor and then march to meet the enemy!” The Iron Father announced and then started with the prayers. 

After prayers, the 3rd company was sent out to meet the enemy head on with the 2nd and 1st companies. Tiron stood in rank, near the front lines, the standard bearers slowly marched forward. Gaining momentum and strength with each step, they were led toward the enemies. The Iron Father was in front with Ferrus Manus, yelling out blessings and getting the men ready for battle. “The men we are about to face used to be our brothers. They were honourable space marines. But now, the tides of chaos have overwhelmed them. They were drawn towards the Dark Gods by a thirst for power and the fiend Horus turned them against us. They may have been our former brothers. But now, they deserve no mercy. Let us purge this heretic filth off this moon in the name of the Emperor!” As if to make a point, the Iron Warriors appeared on the grey and lifeless horizon. 
“Iron Hands! Many years ago, I befriended this man, accepting him as my brother. But now he is an atrocity! A heretic that should receive no mercy and should be wiped ruthlessly off the face of this moon. Let us destroy them, and claim the holy lands of the Emperor!” Ferrus Manus boomed. “Charge!”

And charge they did. They screamed the Emperor’s name while they ran forward to engage the enemy. “Fools! You think you can beat me with 300 puny space marines Ferrus? I may think you have lost your mind since our last visit. And now you are going to lose your life.” A truly demented voice rang out, “No matter. Iron warriors, CHARGE!” The Iron warriors ran out and set up their heavy weaponry while a small number of them charged with their melee weapons raised. 

As the Tiron charged, he spotted some encampments with Iron warriors wielding heavy bolters in them. When he pointed it out to his sergeant, he replied, “Yes. We should Brother Tiron. Squad! This way!” They changed course and headed toward the encampment closest to the main force. 

As they snuck around crouched low, they could see the Iron Warriors in the encampment, laughing maniacally while they shot at the space marines. Suddenly Tiron jumped from hiding and drove his sword through the first Iron Warrior’s head, who dropped the heavy bolter. The second one was already swinging his at him when a bullet caught him in the side of the head. Tiron picked up the heavy bolter from the ground, thanking the marine who saved him and rained a torrent of bullets unto the other encampments, ruthlessly killing the Iron Warriors. Then he dropped the heavy bolter, picked up his sword and ran forward towards the fray. As he got to the confused bunch where the space marines had collided, he saw his Primarch and jumped into the melee. Ferrus was busy fighting the heretic who had spoken earlier. 

“Perturabo will be very happy to know that I have killed you Ferrus!” The chaos marine swung with his axe and disarmed Ferrus with his powerful blow. He drew back for another swing, this time to behead Ferrus but stopped. His mouth turned into a noiseless snarl and his knees buckled. Then his head was blown off. Blood splattered against Ferrus’s face. There, behind the traitor commander stood Tiron. 

The remnants of the Iron Warriors broke flanks and ran, disheartened that their leader had been killed. After the battle, back in HQ, Ferrus approached Tiron. 
“You have potential, both as a fighter and as a leader. I must ask however, how did you stop him from swinging his axe. It looked as if he had been stabbed.” Ferrus inquired.
“I picked up a stray sword and pricked the back of his neck.” Tiron smiled grimly, “maybe it was a bit more than a prick.”
“You do not belong in this Legion Tiron.”
Tiron’s smile disappeared.
“That is why I will request that you get an army of your own. You will lead this army. But first you must come to the Chapel so you can be honoured, Tiron Chaosbane.”
Tiron kneeled, bowing his head, “You could not honour me more.” 
“You’re right at that.” Ferrus smiled this time. 

Months after the battle, Tiron and Ferrus were summoned to the High Lords of Terra. “Welcome, Ferrus. Tiron.” High Lord Bulavar said as Ferrus and Tiron entered the large room. The room contained several benches and several grand seats where the High Lords sat. On the walls hung long, rich red pennants depicting epic battles between man and alien. Other than that the room was bare. 
“We have gone over your reports of Tiron, Ferrus.” High Lord Bulavar began, “It seems you think highly of him.”
“He has proven his worth more than once.”
“I see. It also says that young Tiron here has slain the notorious chaos force commander, Jernet. Well this truly is not a normal space marine.” High Lord Bulavar stood and strode forward toward Tiron, his cape drifting behind him, “A moon can be used to represent the balance of Chaos and Humanity, Tiron. Currently, only half of the moon is visible. That half represents humanity. The other half is blank. That side represents the lands that have yet to be cleansed of heretics and xenos. You will change that however. You will be granted one thousand gene-seeds to implant into warriors who will fight until the moon is full. By the power invested in me, I, High Lord Bulavar grant you rights to command an army of space marines who will be as strong as you in mind and body, who will be as faithful and loyal as you, and who will be as brave and courageous as you. Moonlord Tiron Chaosbane of the Half-Moon Crusaders, will you accept the gene-seeds, build a base on the moon of Medusa, and forge another honourable Chapter of the Adeptus Astartes?”
“I shall. I shall lead the Half-Moon Crusaders without wavering in faith or strength until my last breath escapes my body.” 
“So be it. Build your base anywhere you wish.”
“I cannot explain my gratitude High Lord.”
“No, I would not think you could. You are dismissed Tiron Chaosbane.” Bulavar said with a smile.


----------



## Initiate

Moonlord Tiron Chaosbane was standing on a platform in the marshy planet of Kronus. All the Half-Moon Crusaders stood behind him. Every one was grim faced and as still as a statue. A faint scratching sound filled everyone’s ears. 
“Brothers, the horrid Tyranids are here. They are repugnant aliens, ones who will show you no mercy and neither should they receive any. As you know, we are outnumbered. But stand fast, for our lives would be gladly given to protect mankind. Now, let us cleanse this marsh!” Tiron’s voice boomed over the ranks of space marines. The scratching was louder now, and in the distant horizon a long line of Tyranids was visible. 
“Scouts, move out.” On Tiron’s command the entire 10th company moved through the trees, fading out of sight. “Space marines! Follow me!” 

The Crusaders marched through the trees, not uttering a word. This battle had almost no chances of victory for the marines, yet they marched on. With every step the scratching grew louder and louder until they came upon a horrid sight. The entire 10th company was killed, all the bodies were ravaged with Lictors and Warriors standing over them. Behind the Lictors and Warriors were endless amounts of Termagants and Hormagaunts and even more Rippers. 
“I shall deliver death unto you in the name of the Emperor!” Tiron yelled and charged with his Chapter, his Bolter and Chainsword drawn. A Warrior leapt towards Tiron, jaws opened wide. Tiron swung his chainsword, beheading the monster. A lictor came next, slashing at him with its freakish talons. Tiron shot the talons then lunged at the lictor’s chest, killing it. Tiron felt some vibrations underneath him, he jumped as a Ravener tore from the ground, slashing at Tiron, Tiron twisted in midair and the ravener’s talon hit his arm, leaving a long, deep gash. Tiron landed back down with his chainsword pointed under him, stabbing through the Tyranid’s mouth. A hormagaunt jumped at Tiron’s back to have its head blown off by his bolter. 

Tiron proceeded to kill ten more hormagaunts and two dozen termagaunts. But for each Tyranid killed ten more took its place. From behind him, Hellfire dreadnoughts fired their powerful guns and the venerable dreadnoughts charged forward, ripping the Tyranids limb from limb. Devastator squads fired round after round at the oncoming Tyranids. Tiron’s visor was covered with blood. He quickly wiped it and killed another hormagaunt. He looked up to the horizon, using his scanning array to magnify a single Tyranid. It was a vicious one, shooting bio-chemical toxins and sticking his diamond hard talons through the space marines’ bodies. It was the hive tyrant. Tiron could tell because of its bodyguard. 
“Brother Vertic, assist me in killing their leader.” Tiron shouted in his mike to a venerable dreadnought nearby.
“Of course Moonlord.”

They fought their way through the melee to the hive tyrant. Tiron was covered with scars and was bleeding badly. That can be looked after later, Tiron thought. He staggered forward. The Tyrant’s bodyguard immediately threw themselves at Tiron, but they were batted away by Vertic as if they were flies. The Tyrant was focused on Vertic now, firing bio-chemical bullets in frenzy. The bullets sank into the dreadnought’s armour, leaving scorched holes. 
“Moonlord, I cannot hold out for long, destroy this mutated scum.” Vertic said grimly. Without a word, Tiron jumped at the Tyrant. It lifted its talon, scything Tiron’s arm off. He screamed in agony, then crouched and delivered a powerful blow to the Tyrant’s head, moving the neck a fair distance, but it remained on its shoulders. It leaped in the air, coming in to bite this time. But Tiron was faster and grabbed his chainsword with his good arm, pointing it at the tyranid’s jaw. The Tyrant fell straight into the chainsword, mouth first. Tiron accelerated the chains, ravaging the head until it was but a few drops of gore. 

The Tyranids everywhere stopped for a split second and looked confused. That was all the space marines needed to push the assault. They fought and fought, driving the Tyranids back. Tiron fought on despite his grievous wounds. He lost his chainsword to a Tyranid who swallowed it to its doom, but started punching viciously at the Tyranids’ heads and midsections with his only arm. He kept fighting until a Tyranid severed his thumb and another Tyranid which a marine had killed fell on top of him, making the world go black. 

When he woke up, Tiron was inside the Apothecarion, lying on a bed with an apothecary looking down at him. “Moonlord, you lost your arm and severed your other thumb. We are going to replace your losses with bionics. We will start now.” The apothecary informed Tiron. 
“We won brother?”
“Yes Moonlord. You and brother Vertic killed their leader and thus saved the day.”
“How is Vertic?”
“Moonlord, his sarcophagi was gravely battered to the point of destruction.” The apothecary replied gravely. 
“Very well. Proceed with the operation.”
“Yes my lord.” 
Unconsciousness gripped Tiron once again as he fell into a deep slumber, oblivious to the surgery being conducted on his body.


----------



## Seabovine

I reckon that was great! you writing another?


----------



## Initiate

im working on it, dont know what to write about though.... a lot of scenarios in my head just dont work with 40k 


although i think i might write one about the Fire Sluggas, involving a certain Madslasha being slain.... *evil laugh*


----------



## Initiate

Ok next installment, i tihnk you will like dis Seabovine. :twisted: 


Moonlord Tiron Chaosbane was taking cover in a deep trench, firing the Stormbolter attached to his bionic arm. The Fire Sluggas, a veteran Mercenary Klan, were advancing slowly upon them, shooting their guns at the fortified space marines. Meanwhile, the Crusaders were raining torrents of bullets unto the closely packed group of orks. Suddenly, something unexpected happened. A mortar round landed right beside Tiron, flinging him across the trench, as well as many other marines. Tiron staggered upright and looked to see what had caused the explosion. “Let those who befoul His name die.” Tiron muttered, there, on the horizon stood many columns of Traitor Guardsmen. 
“Men! Embark on your transports and ride into battle!” 

The orks were close now, the vehicles were seconds away from hitting the trench. Everyone was getting into the several rhinos and razorbacks while Tiron and his personally trained retinue embarked on the only Land Raider Crusader. Hellfire Dreadnoughts were shooting missiles at the massed Guardsmen and the Venerable’s were charging them. They were on their own.
“Captain, order the transports to ride!”
“Yes Moonlord. All units drive and may the Machine Spirit be with you!” The rhinos and razorbacks rode out behind the Land Raider Crusader. The Crusader ran over a dozen orks before skidding to a halt and ejecting its occupants. The other transports did the same. Tiron stuck his Stormbolter into an orks open mouth and fired 4 rounds, the empty shells flew out as several holes poked out through the ork’s head. He quickly lopped off another ork’s head when it came too near. A nob charged Tiron, firing an entire magazine into Tiron’s shoulder pad, but only one penetrated. Tiron snarled and stabbed at the orks midsection, spilling his guts in a flurry of slashing. 

Tiron killed more and more orks by kicking, stabbing and shooting all the same. But the orks were tough and had given Tiron an array of scars and bullet holes on his body and power armour. There were minor losses on the space marines’ side, but too many if they were to destroy the traitors. He saw one nob cackling maniacally while chopping off heads. Its skin was dark and its eyes gleamed with entertainment. 
“Eat dis humie!” the nob said raising his slugga at Tiron, who hacked at the crude gun, cleaving it in half. 
“No humie’s gonna tek Gorluz Madslasha’s slugga! Waaagh!” Gorluz ferociously hacked and slashed at Tiron, but Tiron easily evaded them. Finally Tiron fended off one attack and countered it with a massive blow to the stomach with his empty Stormbolter. Gorluz spat out some blood, and was about to attack again when Tiron cleaved Gorluz’s mechanical arm in half and kicked at its shin. Gorluz fell to his knees, screaming in pain. Tiron put one foot on its shoulder and pushed it onto its back. Then he loaded a magazine into his Stormbolter and emptied it onto Gorluz’s head.

The marines were nearly finished with the orks and the Fire Sluggas soon fled due to their low numbers. Now to deal with the Traitors, Tiron thought. 
“Space marines! Kill these traitors who put the Emperor’s name in vain!” The dreadnoughts had already killed many Guardsmen but there were too many. Tiron fought and fought, but the Guards did not seem to end. “Fall back brothers! We are too weak to fight!” Tiron finally yelled after hours of fighting and one by one, the Crusaders grudgingly fell back to the Thunderhawk Gunships, flying back to their battle fleet.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

great stuff Initiate. hope to see some more soon.


----------



## Seabovine

but... but... but... that cant be true. the fire sluggaz is the name of a mob of the 'Nidcrushas mercanary klan who MAINLY works for the good of the imperium (tell me if this is a bit stupid, having an ork merc Klan working for the good of the imperium) and secondly Gorluz is gonna end up being my Warboss...

During the battle of Initiate's battle Gorluz shot 153 round in total into Tiron's body, killing him.

Dont turn this into sort of a story fight, just a bit of fun


----------



## Initiate

lol seabovine, no hard feelings, keep wirting soties, i just wanted to make you squirm. lets say gorluz had a twin who is in every way like him including his name and klan. :lol: 

Moonlord Tiron Chaosbane stood in front of the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd battle companies. He had tracked down the traitor Guardsmen he had battled earlier to this point. The Guardsmen had set up a temporary base in a valley pocketed away near the Murad Swamplands. There were almost ten thousand of them, which was not much considering the number of people inside the Imperium. Each of the squads was led by a World Eaters chaose space marine. 

Tiron was wearing his terminator armour instead of his usual artificer plates. He wielded a powerfist on one hand and a chainfist on the other. He had roughly four hundred space marines. They would be more than a match for the Guards. A Whirlwind artillery tank stood behind them, “When shall I fire Moonlord?”
“Brother Creedonus. When the Whirlwind fires, charge with the Venerable dreadnoughts.” Tiron said to a Dreadnought standing nearby, “Brother Sainfub, you and the Hellfires will fire as the Whirlwind does,” he said to another dreadnought, “Do it now.” 

All hell broke loose as almost twenty dreadnoughts and a Whirlwind tank attacked an unexpecting regiment of Guardsmen. “Half-Moon Crusaders, let us cleanse these traitors!” Tiron activated his customized greaves so he could get a boost when he had Terminator armour on and charged with the rest of the marines. They reached the Guards in almost fifteen seconds. The traitors’ morale was already on the brink of destruction, but it was when the Crusaders’ only Terminator squad arrived via deepstrike that they lost their own.

The Guardsmen who tried to run were quickly slaughtered by the World Eaters, and most traitors stayed and fought. Tiron was in the middle of the battle with the Terminator squad. He punched one Guardsmen’s head off and bore a hole in the stomach of another. A World Eater space marine in very ornate armour was slaughtering marine after marine and, actually, some guards too. Tiron charged up and smashed the chaos marine’s helmet with both hands, crushing his head. 

Tiron fought and fought, the Guardsmen were thinning. One guard charged Tiron with his bayonet, shooting as he went. The lasers from the lasguns only heated up his armour and when the bayonet made impact with Tiron’s powerful armour, it simply broke off. Tiron grabbed the Guardsman’s shoulders and ripped him in half. All the chaos marines were gone now so the traitors did not hesitate to flee. 

The Crusaders were going to charge them and kill them each mercilessly but Tiron shouted, “Stop!” and then into his mike, “Thunderhawk gunships, deploy assault marines and attack the traitors.”
“Right away, Moonlord.”

The Crusaders watched as small blue and yellow figures jumped from the sky with flaming backs on top of the routing Guardsmen, closely followed by much bigger blue and yellow figures shooting mercilessly at the ground, killed the cowardly traitors.


----------



## Initiate

by same klan i mean the Nid'Crusha Mercanary klan has a twin klan. called the Nid'Crusha Mecenary Klan which has a mob called the Fire Sluggas.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

very nice stuff intiate, a little off in terms of fluff, like charging terminator armour and so on but uthawise great story


----------



## Initiate

ya got that stuff about the termy armour. new installment. doing some fluff for my standard bearer, Venador. 

Venador, Moonlord Tiron Chaosbane’s personally trained standard bearer was fighting alongside Tiron on one of their many campaigns to at last free Forgeworld Garmeu. Orks were everywhere, jumping over their dead kin to get a taste of that fight. 

Venador was shooting madly, not letting anything let the banner fall. Several orks leaped at him but fell backwards in the air as bullets pierced their heads. An apothecary nearby was tending to a wounded marine when a large ork with heavy armour and a giant claw ripped the apothecary’s head off his shoulders. Tiron pointed at the Warboss and yelled, “Die ork scum!” and charged with Venador and the rest of the command squad. The Warboss tossed Brother Freent and Brother Grom aside and obliterated Brother Xagner with his humongous claw. Venador and Tiron fought ruthlessly, but the ork’s tough armour would not break. 

Tiron and Venador fought and fought. Hacking and slashing mercilessly, Tiron with his sword and Venador with the standard’s pole. Then the Warboss gained the advantage, throwing blow after blow to both Tiron and Venador. Finally, the Warboss shot almost a dozen rounds into Tiron’s stomach with his Slugga, grinning from ear to ear. Enraged, Venador stabbed fiercely with the Standard’s pole, boring a deep hole in the Warboss’s chestplate. The Warboss stumbled back. Venador took the advantage and stabbed again, this time penetrating the big ork’s skin and sinking deep into its flesh. But the tough ork still did not die. He brought his claw up when Tiron, as weak as he was, blew the Warboss’s head off with a plasma pistol he took from a dead space marine’s hands. 

Venador slung Tiron onto his back with one hand and rushed him to an Apothecary who busily tended to him while Venador defended them. Emptying magazine after magazine, Venador put bullets into whichever ork got too close. One particular ork, a very small one by their standards, jumped up and butted Venador’s head with his spiked helmet, leaving a large dent. Venador kicked the ork’s head off and took off his helmet so he could fight properly again. Suddenly, several explosions took place in the middle of the ork Waaagh!. Finally, our support is here. Venador thought as devastators and Hellfire dreadnoughts shot from out of nowhere. 

The battlefield was filled with screams of agony and the yells of orks with no morale. A Goblin somewhere yelled, “We’ze all gunna die!” and then screamed as he was shot. But it was obvious the words had sunk in, and soon the orks began to fight poorly and some even ran. The battle was won. 

Back at the Half Moon Crusaders’ base on Garmeu, Venador was given many honours for bravery and strength and a position to become a company champion which he gladly refused by Tiron, who, after a long time spent in the Apothecarion, was fine.


----------



## Initiate

Brother Ternum was part of the 3rd Devastator Squad in the 2nd company of the Half Moon Crusaders, which was being sent to the frozen world of Henus looking for long forgotten tactical dreadnought armour. Frost clung to the marines’ power armour as they trudged on into the tundra. Ternum’s feet sank deep into the snow because of his heavy bolter as he marched, using his magnifying array to try and spot something sticking out of the ice. 

They walked for hours seeing nothing but ice and snow in every direction. Suddenly a smooth, metallic white arm shot from the ground and wrapped itself around Ternum’s ankle. Ternum immediately kicked it and yelled to warn the others. The arm detached as Ternum’s foot hit it, falling several yards away. Ternum trotted cautiously over and picked up the arm. It was definitely a necron’s. “Necrons!” Ternum called as he ran back. 

Then suddenly almost two hundred arms shot out of the ground and pulled the entire company through the ice and snow. They were inside a Necron Crypt. Dreadnoughts lay everywhere with Necrons climbing standing on top of them. Immediately all the space marines fired their weapons. Most bullets bounced off the flexible metal but many sank in and caused notable malfunctions in the machines. Even yet, the space marines were pushed back to a huge mound of ice where they fired restlessly at the advancing Necrons. Despite heavy losses, the Necrons kept right on coming, walking over their dead kin. 

After hours of fighting, there were only around sixty marines left and the Necrons were still coming. Then Ternum spotted necron with ornate armour and a long Gauss flayer attached to a long staff. Dropped his heavy bolter and picked up his fallen squadmate’s lascannon and fired at the Crypt Lord. The laser bore a deep hole in the necron’s stomach which quickly regenerated. The Crypt Lord looked Ternum’s way and started slowly marching toward him. Ternum picked up his heavy bolter again and started firing round after round at the Crypt Lord but they bounced off. 

In the distance, behind the Crypt Lord, Ternum saw a large Monolith. Desperate, he picked up a missile launcher a few metres away from him and fired three rounds. The monolith failed for a second but suddenly restored itself to power. Ternum was loading another round in when he felt excruciating pain in his side, his mouth opened up in a noiseless snarl as he looked down to see a stave stuck halfway into his side. Enraged, he grabbed the stave and pulled it out of his body and drove it through the Crypt Lord’s chest and with the remnants of his strength loaded one more round into the missile launcher and shot it at the monolith. It exploded, sending necrons flying before they disappeared and Ternum blacked out. 

He awoke inside a metallic pod which he immediately recognized as the sarcophagi of a hellfire dreadnought.


----------



## Seabovine

I like, I like. I read somewhere that when a space marine get wounded, the blood clots, still really good stories.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

yea, the blood clots intantly, very nice work. liking him becoming a hellfire, gives the story another level. and makes him even more devastaing.
gotta love it. although maybe a venerable dreadnought would have been better, considering the fact that he is the Chapter Master.


----------



## Initiate

Ordo that story is about TERNUM lol. who is a devastator so i thought he would be better as a hellfire

about the clotting of the wounds i dont think it could cover the wound when there is a stave stuck through him.


----------



## Initiate

k i thought id give you some organisation fluff about the captains and the companies.


1st Company- Captain Tierm of the Gold Company, Master of the Fleet
2nd Company- Captain Cenador of the Crescent Company, Master of the Marches
3rd Company- Captain Boumer of the Fire Company, Master of Rites
4th Company- Captain Alka of the Steel Company, Overseer of the Armoury
5th Company- Captain Deem of the Guardians of the Steel Sphere, Watch Commander of the Steel Sphere  
6th Company- Captain Vun of the Black Company
7th Company- Captain Neume of the Ancients
8th Company- Captain Faiem of the Reserves
9th Company- Captain Velce of the Reserves
10th Company- Captain Gioum of the Night Company, Master of the Scouts



1st Company Captain Tierm:

Captain Tierm, Master of the Fleet, watched the desolate world of Tigura VI as it was being overrun by a large Eldar Warband from his battle barge. Together with their Captain, the Gold Company was fired into the action in the midst of orbital fire. Tierm’s victory took less than twenty seconds. Great was Tierm’s sense of timing and speed that Moonlord Tiron Chaosbane, great leader of the Half Moon Crusaders, granted many marks of death into Tierm’s armour and the Laurels of Death into his heraldry. 

2nd Company Captain Cenador:

Captain Cenador, Master of the Marches, took the Crescent Company straight into the heart of the enemy with his many Land Raider Crusaders, running over the Dark Eldar harassing the Adeptus Mechanicus outpost on an asteroid near Forgeworld Locastus. His awesome might smote the aliens without a scratch on any marine. The Adeptus Mechanicus repaid Cenador by reforging his armour and crafting him weapons of the finest quality. 

3rd Company Captain Boumer: 

Captain Boumer, Master of Rites, directed the guns of the Fire Company to the orks of Seda II. The orks were obliterated. Carrion birds feasted that day and one could not get near the bodies without being attacked by the hungry birds. Moonlord Tiron Chaosbane had always liked to deliver death without casualties, and he had Boumer’s banner have a skull installed and also had the Fire Company’s power armour be coloured gold with orange flames to represent fire and death. 

4th Company Captain Alka:
Captain Alka, Overseer of the Armoury, had always taken advantage of his responsibility and handed out the finest equipment to the Steel Company who dropped from Thunderhawk Gunships, diving down into the world of night called Neyam V to bring death to the heretic inhabitants. Their steel power armour was dull and lifeless, lighting up with each clash of blades. That day was Alka’s greatest victory, he had killed over ten thousand heretics in one day. So great was the triumph that Alka had the blood on his marines’ armour dry and stay there to remind the enemies of man the wrath of the Steel Company. 

5th Company Captain Deem:

Captain Deem, Watch Commander of the Steel Sphere, was under attack by an undetected Waaagh! of great size. The Guardians of the Steel Sphere held against hundreds of waves. The orks slammed into the walls and climbed up. On the ramparts, they were promptly ripped apart by many waiting marines as the devastators fired away thousands of rounds into the green tide death that crashed upon the walls that protected the Imperial citizens that had work on the moon. The might of the Half Moon Crusader’s Fortress-Monastery could not be matched however and the orks were blown to bits by controlled bolter fire. To honour his warriors, Deem worked an image of a sword through an ork’s head into his heraldry. 


6th Company Captain Vun: 

Captain Vun of the Black Company had never proven his skills in the art of death than in the city of Saimea Bonum on Vear III. Vun and his soldiers infiltrated deep into enemy territory and blasted the rebels who settled there to the void. After that they purged the ork mercenaries of Vear I using the same tactic. On Feut V though, the victory over the hellish chaos mutations came at a great price, as almost half of the company was mutated into abominations against nature. When Captain Vun and his men returned they were thoroughly examined for mutations and sent to cleanse more worlds in the name of the Emperor. 

7th Company Captain Neume:

Captain Neume led the Ancient dreadnoughts to the massacre at Hive World Uuta V to protect the remaining Imperials from being killed by the rampaging followers of Khorne. The powerful guns of the hellfires and the deadly close combat weapons of the Venerables slaughtered the bands of World Eaters. The brave dreadnoughts were granted ornate badges and blessed seals for their purging of the hive. 
10th Company Captain Gioum: 

Captain Gioum, Master of the Scouts, led the scout Night Company into the depths of the Jungle World Deat IV where the Night Lords were sending the Imperial citizens screaming in terror and ripping them to bits before disappearing back into the shadows. The Ancients were awaiting information and enemy locations from the Night Company. Inside the underbrush, Gioum and his scouts used their sniper rifles to effectively take out the Night Lords’ leader. After the Night Lords ambushed the scouts, after, sending many fleeing. The rest stood and fought, slashing with chainswords and shooting their shotguns. The Night Lords’ squads were defeated after several hours of stealthy competition by the outnumbering scouts. The scouts who fought were later implanted with the revered black carapace and given blessed power armour


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

yea sory about that Initiate, my mind ran the stories together. I hate it when that happens. so yea, great story, keep it coming.


----------



## Seabovine

question, do you make up your own names for worlds, or did GW already make names for them, and you used them?

cos the names are good


----------



## Initiate

id like to mention guys, i wrote an article about the half Moon Crusaders, plus i have a couple more installments. id like you to know that all my fluf so far is about the beginning of the crusaders. these new installments and the article are about the present Moonlord and his army. i would really recommend reading the article cuz it has lotsa interesting facts about it, here it is. so here is the first of the installments


1st Company- Captain Tierm of the Gold Company, Master of the Fleet
2nd Company- Captain Cenador of the Crescent Company, Master of the Marches
3rd Company- Captain Boumer of the Fire Company, Master of Rites
4th Company- Captain Alka of the Steel Company, Overseer of the Armoury
5th Company- Captain Deem of the Guardians of the Steel Sphere, Watch Commander of the Steel Sphere 
6th Company- Captain Vun of the Black Company
7th Company- Captain Vertic of the Ancients
8th Company- Captain Faiem of the Reserves
9th Company- Captain Velce of the Reserves
10th Company- Captain Gioum of the Night Company, Master of the Scouts



1st Company Captain Tierm:

Captain Tierm, Master of the Fleet, watched the desolate world of Tigura VI as it was being overrun by a large Eldar Warband from his battle barge. Together with their Captain, the Gold Company was fired into the action in the midst of orbital fire. Tierm’s victory took less than twenty seconds. Great was Tierm’s sense of timing and speed that Moonlord Tiron Chaosbane, great leader of the Half Moon Crusaders, granted many marks of death into Tierm’s armour and the Laurels of Death into his heraldry. 

2nd Company Captain Cenador:

Captain Cenador, Master of the Marches, took the Crescent Company straight into the heart of the enemy with his many Land Raider Crusaders, running over the Dark Eldar harassing the Adeptus Mechanicus outpost on an asteroid near Forgeworld Locastus. His awesome might smote the aliens without a scratch on any marine. The Adeptus Mechanicus repaid Cenador by reforging his armour and crafting him weapons of the finest quality. 

3rd Company Captain Boumer: 

Captain Boumer, Master of Rites, directed the guns of the Fire Company to the orks of Seda II. The orks were obliterated. Carrion birds feasted that day and one could not get near the bodies without being attacked by the hungry birds. Moonlord Tiron Chaosbane had always liked to deliver death without casualties, and he had Boumer’s banner have a skull installed and also had the Fire Company’s power armour be coloured gold with orange flames to represent fire and death. 

4th Company Captain Alka:
Captain Alka, Overseer of the Armoury, had always taken advantage of his responsibility and handed out the finest equipment to the Steel Company who dropped from Thunderhawk Gunships, diving down into the world of night called Neyam V to bring death to the heretic inhabitants. Their steel power armour was dull and lifeless, lighting up with each clash of blades. That day was Alka’s greatest victory, he had killed over ten thousand heretics in one day. So great was the triumph that Alka had the blood on his marines’ armour dry and stay there to remind the enemies of man the wrath of the Steel Company. 

5th Company Captain Deem:

Captain Deem, Watch Commander of the Steel Sphere, was under attack by an undetected Waaagh! of great size. The Guardians of the Steel Sphere held against hundreds of waves. The orks slammed into the walls and climbed up. On the ramparts, they were promptly ripped apart by many waiting marines as the devastators fired away thousands of rounds into the green tide death that crashed upon the walls that protected the Imperial citizens that had work on the moon. The might of the Half Moon Crusader’s Fortress-Monastery could not be matched however and the orks were blown to bits by controlled bolter fire. To honour his warriors, Deem worked an image of a sword through an ork’s head into his heraldry. 


6th Company Captain Vun: 

Captain Vun of the Black Company had never proven his skills in the art of death than in the city of Saimea Bonum on Vear III. Vun and his soldiers infiltrated deep into enemy territory and blasted the rebels who settled there to the void. After that they purged the ork mercenaries of Vear I using the same tactic. On Feut V though, the victory over the hellish chaos mutations came at a great price, as almost half of the company was mutated into abominations against nature. When Captain Vun and his men returned they were thoroughly examined for mutations and sent to cleanse more worlds in the name of the Emperor. 

7th Company Captain Vertic:

Captain Vertic led the Ancient dreadnoughts to the massacre at Hive World Uuta V to protect the remaining Imperials from being killed by the rampaging followers of Khorne. The powerful guns of the hellfires and the deadly close combat weapons of the Venerables slaughtered the bands of World Eaters. The brave dreadnoughts were granted ornate badges and blessed seals for their purging of the hive. 
10th Company Captain Gioum: 

Captain Gioum, Master of the Scouts, led the scout Night Company into the depths of the Jungle World Deat IV where the Night Lords were sending the Imperial citizens screaming in terror and ripping them to bits before disappearing back into the shadows. The Ancients were awaiting information and enemy locations from the Night Company. Inside the underbrush, Gioum and his scouts used their sniper rifles to effectively take out the Night Lords’ leader. After the Night Lords ambushed the scouts, after, sending many fleeing. The rest stood and fought, slashing with chainswords and shooting their shotguns. The Night Lords’ squads were defeated after several hours of stealthy competition by the outnumbering scouts. The scouts who fought were later implanted with the revered black carapace and given blessed power armour.


----------



## Initiate

her is the second of the installments

Moonlord Vortund stuck his power fist through a nob’s chest and obliterated another’s head with his boltpistol. He snarled as a bullet landed in his shoulder he looked to see a mid-sized ork jump at him with its axe drawn. Venador, Moonlord Tiron’s standard bearer of old, now entombed inside a dreadnought shot the ork out of the sky. Vortund spun around, building up momentum before slamming his fist into an unlucky ork who was flung at great speed against another ork trying to shoot his machine gun. Behind him, the Predator Destructor fired round after round from its autocannon. Several rockets landed near it but didn’t do much damage. Brother Ceet, the Emperor’s Champion, slashed his sword through an ork’s midsection and raised his combat shield to defend an attack but had almost three dozen bullets in his chest by another ork. The Apothecary in Vortund’s command squad killed the ork and quickly attended to Ceet. Vortund dashed into the fray yelling. Moonpriest Gainet quickly came up beside him, chanting the Litanies of Fury. The ancient words did their work and Vortund was worked up into a frenzy, shooting with one hand and smashing skulls with his other. A large ork with a red gob and several gretchins on his shoulders shooting was trying to cut Brother Enget up with his humongous claw. Gretchins climbed up his armour as he neared the warboss. Their daggers clanged against his armour, wearing it down. Vortund grabbed one and ripped it in half. He took another by its leg and tore its body apart with his boltpistol. He simply thrashed wildly to dislodge the others. He sprinted forward, bouncing off orks, killing them all the while, to get to the warboss. As he got close enough to smell the stench of rotten gore on him he leaped in the air, landing downwards on top of the Boss’s head with his power fist. He crushed the helmet, going through the head and shoulders. Blood exploded from the suddenness of the attack, the decapitated warboss fell to his knees and then to the ground. Raising his arm, Vortund yelled, “Command squad! Rally to me!” one by one the command squad returned to Vortund. Two were missing, Ceet who was dead and Moonpriest Gainet. He could be seen swinging his Crozius Arcanum and shooting his plasma pistol some distance away. Then several orks pounced on him and he fell. Vortund screamed his fury as his officer died and shouted, “Charge!” Without a word all the marines ran forward, swing their melee weapons and shooting the ranged. As they got to where the Moonpriest fell, the Apothecary quickly extracted the gene-seed and started swinging his chainsword and sticking his reductor through the orks’ heads. The orks were slowly, very slowly thinning. Vortund had a bullet in his stomach, two in his left shoulder and three in his right shoulder. There was also a long gash along his back where an axe hit him. He swung round and round, letting his fist build momentum, he didn’t let go, he kept on spinning. He felt bile come to his throat but he pushed it down. He had already killed almost two dozen orks with this crazy spin. Suddenly he couldn’t stand anymore and he smashed into another ork, sending it flying. He fell down for a moment. The apothecary loomed over him and he felt some chemicals being injected and several bullets removed by the apothecary’s narthecium. Vortund got back up and saw a giant mound of dead orks being set afire by a flamer. They had won the battle with but two losses. 

-The Tome of Lords Half Moon


----------



## Initiate

here is the third

Captain Neume of the Ancients, the revered dreadnought Captain of back in Moonlord Tiron’s day, stood with his blessed soldiers on a bluff overlooking a forward base belonging to the atrocious Death Guard of Nurgle. The Hellfire’s stood on the edge of the bluff. “Give the word,” the leader of the hellfire squad said.
“Fire!” 
Suddenly hundreds of missiles were fired and empty shells covered the ground as the Hellfire Dreadnoughts fired at the massed followers of Nurgle. The chaos space marines screamed and took cover in hidden trenches beneath the bluff. A dreadnought promptly exploded behind them and all the venerable’s turned around, and saw squads nurgle’s marines charging at them. Below, all the Death Guard had embarked on APC’s and were making their way up the bluff. “Ancients of the 7th Company, attack!” Neume yelled and with that everyone charged. Neume and his venerated command squad were ripping plague marines apart limb by limb all the while shooting the ones behind them. The hellfire’s landed heavy kicks and obliterated the marines’ bodies with powerful twin-linked lascannons. Neume slashed his arm wildly, knocking five marines off the bluff, and kicked another five into their APC. He then covered the APC with bullets before kicking it repeatedly until screams were heard from inside. He turned around and covered all the others in torrents of explosive bullets. The heavy flamer built into his arm seared a clutch of traitors and Brother Vertic body slammed an APC, sending it tumbling on the rest. Even yet, more heretics came, shooting their bolters and hacking with their chainswords. Neume could see fallen dreadnoughts on the ground with chaos space marines standing over them. “This is Captain Neume, I need support, I repeat support is needed.” Neume shouted into his mike. 
“Roger that Neume. The Steel Company is coming.” Alka promised Neume back in the 4th Company’s Chapel. Neume kept on fighting, protecting his comrades at all costs. Bullets bounced off his armour, chainswords blunted, until finally, a squad of Death Guard teleported in front of Neume, wielding deadly assault cannons. Immediately they started shooting. Neume stood his ground, he would not let his brothers of Old fall when he could stop it. His hero’s soul took control and Neume took all the bullets. The shells were imbedded in his sarcophagi and he himself had several bullet holes. Neume fell, landing on the chaos marines, crushing them entirely. Vertic rushed to his side, shooting off the marines. With his last ounce of strength, Neume spoke, “Vertic, you must lead the Ancients. Keep them safe, brother.”
“’Till my last breath escapes my body sire.” 
Vertic, looked up at the plague marines, rage and fury built up inside him and he charged straight in, kicking and punching every direction. Then Thunderhawk Gunships tore across the sky, dropping their assault marines of the Steel Company. The blood on their silver armour shined as they landed in the middle of the traitors, swinging their chainswords and shooting their boltpistols while the Ancients retreated. 

-The Tome of Lords Half Moon


----------



## Seabovine

You are a very good writer, how do you come up with so many good stories?

Can you read my new installment plz for 'New Ork Story' and critisize plz


----------



## Initiate

oh i did sea. its really awesome. i saw the improvement in this one. it sounds more descriptive and entrancing, like nightmarines. i come up with my own names, just putting random letters together so that they spell a word. i come up with ideas as i go. at the beginning of every story, i have no idea what im going to write. then i realize who im gonna be fighting, then where it is, and one thing leads to another and my story is made. 

about the article, the link didnt work and im just gonna put it over here in another post, its almost three pages but its really good, plz read.


----------



## Initiate

Half Moon Crusaders: 

The Half Moon Crusaders have always been and still are to this present day a very competitive Chapter. They recruit their Neophytes by giving them battle simulations that could easily kill anyone who isn’t strong enough to be a space marine. What the new battle brothers become is extremely courageous and resilient beings. While not the strongest they are very efficient in sieges and long battles due to their training. Their leader, the Moonlord, a very stern individual leads the Crusaders with superstitious belief that the world is not complete as long as heretics and xenos still live. The Crusaders are known for selfless sacrifices for their sergeants and their sergeants for their captains and their captains for their Moonlord. In times of peace, the Crusaders hold competitions between marines of the same rank and it is not uncommon for veterans to have many missing limbs and body parts due to the constant fighting. While being competitive and courageous the Half Moon Crusaders have an endless amount of respect for their companions entombed in dreadnoughts. Captain Neume of the Ancients for example may order the dreadnoughts of the 7th around but he listens freely to what his venerated brothers of Old tell him and puts in great thought whether to follow his advice and he usually does. 

The different companies of the Half Moon Crusaders are armed to react to different situations. The Fire Company for example is armed usually with a plasma pistol and a power fist. The Half Moon Crusaders have no battle cries so they usually chant Litanies of Hate and Fury along with their Moon Priests (Chaplains) or yell the Emperor’s name. The Half Moon Crusaders have many pacts with the Imperial Guard and also have the task of defending the Imperial citizens at work on their moon-based headquarters. The Crusaders’ past is littered with heroic defences and foolish battles that were somehow won. The first Moonlord ever was the infamous Tiron Chaosbane who was given his Chapter after the battle now labeled as the “Clash of Iron” by High Lord Bulavar of Holy Terra. The latest Moonlord is Vortund the Brave, who has been fighting in the middle of the enemy for decades. He usually doesn’t lead a command squad in fear of needlessly putting their life at risk. Vortund’s bravery and resilience have led many to believe Tiron is his ancestor although there is no proof. One of Vortund’s greatest battles was when Vortund’s Crescent and Gold Companies were fighting the Humie Choppa Waaagh! when, at a heroic last stand against twenty to two odds Vortund charged in the middle of the orks with his two companies while the devastators fired away. Most details were lost but it is said that Vortund slew the Warboss and damaging the orks’ morale, pushed the assault causing the orks to route. 

The Half Moon Crusader’s homeworld has changed many times. It is tradition for the moon of the Moonlord’s former home planet to be made the chapter’s home. Today the Half Moon Crusaders recruit their new marines on the fiery world of Veen’s moon called the Scarlet Sphere. The Scarlet Sphere is a large red moon with many Adeptus Mechanicus outposts drilling for the metals within it who are protected by Vortund’s Fire Company who had granted permission to their close allies. The Scarlet sphere had temperatures going up to sixty degrees Celsius and had virtually no gravity. This generation of marines are very capable and trained to fight in zero gravity and have no problem with it although the nearby ork Waaagh!’s that have attacked have been more than a little shocked as they floated away from the moon. 

The Half Moon Crusaders today excel in close range, intense fire fights. They usually simply land on the world they are going to purge and kill anything that inhabits it. The Half Moon Crusaders fight differently with each Moonlord depending on the Moonlord’s preference. Vortund was raised in the fiery world of Veen and prefers weapons such as plasma guns and flamers. Vortund has shown great creativity in the art of death. It has been reported by Inquisitor Cen of the Ordo Xenos that Vortund once jammed a bomb into a gretchin’s stomach with his bare hands and threw the gretchin at the oncoming hordes, shooting the gretchin and detonating the bomb which killed many, many unsuspecting orks. The Half Moon Crusaders, though old and wise are vicious and it is said that High Lord Bulavar actually ordered the Blood Angel gene-seed to be mixed with the Iron Hands’ to give the Crusaders an added touch of ferocity. The Half Moon Crusaders also use their scouts to lure enemy units toward heavy fortifications to rip them apart. The Half Moon Crusaders do not use fast vehicles or hit and run techniques although they do crush their enemies with armoured columns, running them over and shooting all the while. The Crusaders prefer to let their Dreadnoughts get into the furies of close combat along with their only terminator squad but do not like getting in themselves, preferring to take down the enemy with controlled bolter fire or send their enemies routing by covering them in flames. Another popular technique is to use sniper rifles and other long ranged weapons to take out enemy officers before charging madly out of nowhere while firing their weapons madly to route the enemy before calling in Thunderhawk Gunships to finish them off. The Half Moon Crusaders are always told they will feel pain and there is a very high chance they might die, but they also mention that they will be giving life in their death and that their lives should be willingly given for mankind. The Crusaders are most likely the most disciplined force of space marines there ever existed. One example of their resilience and discipline is the Siege of the Emerald Sphere, which was the Crusaders’ homeworld before Vortund was Master. The Half Moon Crusaders’ ancestral rivals, the Iron Warriors, were laying siege to the Emerald. Captain Igus’ Emerald Company, the guardians of the Emerald, defended their fortress for four weeks before finally making a final charge which sent the Iron Warriors fleeing. Only eighteen marines were left, all of which were inducted into the veteran company. The rest of the company was dead or being entombed inside the sarcophagi of a holy dreadnought and moving to Captain Neume’s Ancients. Captain Neume has been around since Tiron Chaosbane and was entombed in a dreadnought after a heroic last stand on an asteroid in the galactic south. Each Crusader carries a wide variety of weapons and is trained to use them in any situation possible. They are able to face all species of enemies, especially xenos and usually one squad is sufficient for defence missions. It is said that Moonlord Vortund is more successful than any other of the Moonlords were, although no marine could ever be as resilient and brave as Tiron. Vortund spends a lot of time with his veterans, training them himself so that they may accompany him in battle. 

The Half Moon Crusaders fight for their Moonlord. None know the Moonlord’s reasons except the Moonlord himself. When a Moonlord comes of age and can suspect that he will be defeated soon he will choose for himself a successor and passes on all of the Chapter’s history and lore. He will then ask his successor his reason and make him swear in blood that he will hold the Chapter’s secrets to the death until it is time to pass it on to your successor. When a new Moonlord comes along a great ceremony is held. Both as a funeral for the death of the former Moonlord and as a celebration for the becoming of the new Moonlord. They then set straight to work, the Moonlord handing out orders about what he wants done. The marines devotedly adapt to the new Moonlord’s strategies and tactics and preferences. The Techmarines will set defences on the Moonlord’s preferred locations, the Captains will fill in their new master about the organization and such and ask if changes are wanted and the Moonlord can even request the recruiting of Librarians at this time. When a new Moonlord is chosen and the old one dead the Half Moon Crusaders retreat from whatever battle they are in back to their holy chapel to see their new commands. The second Moonlord, Povanius, put all the Rites of a new Moonlord into a tome which contains all every Crusader would need. Each marine is ordered to memorize it and it is one of the tests to be inducted into the Chapter. Povanius wrote a separate book for the veterans, containing more information than the other marines could understand. One of the most important things it mentions is “No marine should be leaderless. If you ever spot a squad without a sergeant or other leader your first priority is to rally them.” Povanius was possibly the strictest Moonlord. He made quick orders and tight rules and harsh punishments for those who didn’t follow. Many of the companies, due to the bravery of the marines, hold almost three Apothecaries per squad to make sure that they get every man they can back. Of course there have been many times when the Apothecaries have committed feats braver than those of the battle brothers such as sacrificing themselves so a fellow Apothecary could tend to a wounded marine. The Half Moon Crusaders aren’t the most religious of the Chapters and follow one god who is the one and only Emperor of Mankind. The Half Moons have never had Librarians, though they keep a building similar to a Librarium to store their history. Only the Moonlord and some trusted quill servitors may enter to view the Chapter’s history and to add more script. Often times the Moonlord will let their successor enter the vault to look at the enormous tome so they could view the other Moonlord’s decisions and reasons for war and oaths. They usually request a Librarian who is strong enough to detect psychic power in others to make sure no recruit is a psyker, most of the time from the Ultramarines. Many of the Moonlords had several regiments of Imperial Guard with them. Most of them are people who applied to join the Crusaders but were too weak to survive the implants. These special Guardsmen are actually not really the Imperium’s and actually belong to the Crusaders, with the same armour colours and banners as the marines. Of course some of the Moonlords were very paranoid or rejected having help in fear of needless waste of troops. 

-Inquisitorial Report on the Half Moon Crusaders


----------



## Seabovine

a question, did you read installment four, the one with the Ordo Xeno troops?


----------



## Initiate

yep, i saw you take my advice. ya i did. its almost comical near the end, i really liked it as i said before.


----------



## Initiate

i have the best idea, its gonna take a while but the next installment is gonna knock you off your feet. 


PS seabovine i am dying of anticipation of your next installment.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

after reading all this, if i can be bothered, im going to start writing :lol:


----------



## Initiate

thats good to hear, id love to read them, its always exciting when someone decides to start writing.


----------



## Seabovine

Almost done, dont worry.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

wiked, im tempted to start now, but im really tired after my exam and biking for about an hour non-stop.


----------



## Initiate

Moonlord Vortund stood in his lookout point on the battle barge which was overlooking the rebel world Aintud. He cackled softly, the Gods wouldn’t be denied their prize.

The battle barge was directly over Aintud, everywhere marines got ready to be fired via drop pod into the enemy stronghold. Then one by one the drop pods were fired into the atmosphere, the turbo brakes activated seconds before impact. As the drop pods landed, the hatches and the marines charged out, immediately firing at the waiting rebel forces. But still on the battle barge was the whole 1st company, who had not entered the drop pods. Vortund smiled cruelly, walking up to the control panel, he lifted a plastic cover on a red button, next he entered a key into a pad beside it, targeted the space marine forces on Aintud and pressed the button. He watched as the face of the planet was filled with orbital bombardment.

Veteran Sergeant Zasder and his squad had retreated along with the rest of the 2nd company when almost half a dozen squads were obliterated by orbital fire. Only they and the 4th company still survived, making for the horizon. 
“What has happened?!” Zasder demanded from the captain.
“I believe Moonlord Vortund has been won over by chaos.”
“I do not believe it.”
“Did you not see what just happened?!” Captain Cenador was enraged. Cenador stepped up, Alka was dead and so, he took command, “Alright, everyone rally to me, Captain Alka is dead, Steel Company, I will have to command you all. We have to get word to the rest of our loyalist forces. Sergeant Zasder, request reinforcements from the rest of the Chapter. Everyone else, we must fortify this position in case Vortund sends ground troops.” 
Every one dispersed, taking orders from their sergeants and getting set up for an attack. Meanwhile, Zasder yelled into his mike, “We need heavy assistance, this is top priority, Moonlord Vortund has turned to Chaos. Leave the Scarlet Sphere immediately!”
“I do not believe you brother.” Said Captain Deem on the other side.
“You must, the 3rd company is wiped out and captain Alka is dead. Help!”
“Very well, the 5th Company will arrive shortly to provide assistance.” Deem finally relented. 
“Captain Cenador, the fifth are on their way.” Zasder announced.
“Very well, but we must preserve the gene-seed of the 3rd company. Apothecaries, how many of you are there? Hmm, twenty. Very well, Sergeant Ferrum, Sergeant Hurp and Sergeant Ceum, accompany the Apothecaries. Get as many of the seeds as you can.” 

Apothecary Kasra followed Sergeant Hurp as they trudged through the craters. Every body they saw would have its progenoid glands extracted so that the loyalist Crusaders could get past this catastrophe. Of course, many of the glands were destroyed completely by the devastating orbital fire. Kasra couldn’t believe that Vortund had turned. It seemed impossible that all the work of Tiron Chaosbane could be undone so easily. 

Captain Deem stood with his warriors on the strike cruiser. They flew over Aintud, everyone was ready and the strike cruiser was about to land on the surface of Aintud when suddenly, an explosion rocked the cruiser. Deem looked out, there was a Battle barge belonging to the Half Moon Crusaders. It was firing at them. 
“Hurry, land it!” Deem yelled to the pilot. 
The panicked pilot struggled with the controls as he tried to get the large ship into the atmosphere. For several minutes, explosions kept on rocking the damaged cruiser until finally, it entered the atmosphere, rocketing towards the ground. The booster hatches closed and all brakes were launched, still at blinding speed, the cruiser crashed on its side into the ground. The remnants of the 5th company rushed off, running to their rendezvous with the remaining loyalist forces. 

Kasra and the rest of the Apothecaries had got all they could manage and were returning to the rest of the companies escorted by the sergeants and their squads. Kasra looked behind his shoulder. There, on the horizon stood Half Moon Crusaders. 
“Sergeant Hurp! More Crusaders!” Kasra called to Hurp. 
“Are they the traitors?” Hurp asked.
“I do not know.” 
“Then we must hurry. Everybody double-time, let’s go!” The Crusaders started running back to their base. After some time running, the Apothecaries returned to the survivors’ base, which was now surrounded by trenches and trees. A banner flew overhead. Hurp entered and immediately started talking to Cenador.
“…Crusaders on the horizon. No we do not know if they are the traitors. We should get ready. Orders?” Hurp informed Cenador.
“Hmm. Take your squad and go to the northeast side of camp. Sergeant Ceum, come over here! You will cover the north side of camp, unidentified Crusaders are coming. Sergeant Ferrum, take the northwest corner and defend it. All other sergeants, take your squad to any section of the base and hold it! Move, move, move!” 
Everywhere Space Marines rushed to their positions, setting up their equipment and preparing for a possible assault. 

Captain Deem was astonished. It is true, he thought, Moonlord Vortund has turned to Chaos. The thought of it left him feeling hollow, as if all the previous Moonlords had done was undone in an instant. His men marched through the remains of the 3rd and 2nd companies, looking down on their dead brothers. Deem felt fury build up inside him. That spineless traitor. He bombed them in the middle of a fight, Deem concluded. “Men, we must hurry to the survivors. Follow me!” Deem worked up into a trot, fueling his actions with anger. After several hours, a banner could be seen in the distance. 
“Over there! We have arrived brothers.” Deem announced to his warriors. Suddenly, Razorback APCs charged in from every side, surrounding the fifth. From behind the vehicles leaked space marines. All weapons were pointed at the trapped marines. There was a shout and all weapons were lowered. A Razorback’s hatch opened and Cenador came out. “Sorry brother. We could take no chances.” Cenador told him somewhat apologetically but grimly. 
“I understand. Vortund attacked our strike cruiser on our way into the atmosphere. The ship crash landed and we ran out. I saw what happened to the second and third. Vortund is a vile coward.” Deem shook his head. 
“We must alert the Ordo Hereticus.” Cenador decided and so connected himself with a distorted click, “Inquisitor Kasreston? I wish to speak to you. I must inform you that Moonlord Vortund has turned to chaos. He assaulted us. The only surviving loyalists are we, the 2nd, 4th and 5th Companies. Although I have not gotten word from other companies I suspect that Vortund has already corrupted or killed them. The third was destroyed by unexpected orbital assault from the battle barge which I’ am assuming held Vortund.” Cenador reported.
“Hmm. Your story is hard to believe. We will investigate this. But if the Crusaders have not sided with Chaos you will be executed for heresy.” The Inquisitor informed him, “I trust that you will keep yourself safe until our arrival. Send us your coordinates.” 
Cenador quickly told Sinus their location and the line went dead. 

Sinus Kasreston stood with his retinue on the Scarlet Sphere. Ahead of him stood the mighty fortress-monastery. Behind him stood the Sisters Repentia and their mistress. Sinus walked forward, vigilant and on the alert. The fortress-monastery loomed over them and all was quiet, maybe too much so. They kept right on marching towards the Half Moon Crusaders’ fortress-monastery. When they arrived an astonishing sight met them. Dead space marines hundreds of them, all lying on the ground covered with bullet holes. Sinus looked around grimly. He walked into the fortress, there were even more corpses. They searched room after room in the large fortress-monastery, finding more bodies in each one. They came upon what they though was the last door. As it slid open Sinus and the Sisters immediately raised their weapons and started firing. There, in the largest room of them all, stood mutated Half Moon Crusaders. 

“Retreat, Sisters Repentia! We have seen enough!” Sinus yelled, firing one last magazine into the Chaos driven marines before running after the Sisters of battle. Outside, they got into their transport ship and zoomed away. Later, when they landed right by the loyalist Crusaders’ base, Sinus, with minor injuries marched smartly towards the jumbled array of ammo crates and tents surrounded by trenches and logs. Cenador spotted them and trotted over. 
“You were right Captain Cenador. Your Fortress-Monastery was filled with dead space marines and the largest room in the fortress was filled with mutated Crusaders. I have sent for a company of Sisters of battle and some Storm Troopers. I ask that you join me in my purging of the traitors.” Sinus quickly filled Cenador in. 
“Of course. When will the forces arrive?” 
“Quite soon I would suspect. You must get your troops ready.” Sinus winced as a strong breeze carried dirt into his wounds, making them sting. 
“Right away. Follow me Inquisitor. I will have an Apothecary tend to your wounds. Brother Kasra! Yes, over here. Tend to Inquisitor Sinus’s injuries.” Cenador rushed about, getting everybody set up and ready and handing out orders by the dozens. 
Sinus just stood looking at the trained captain, deep in thought and only moving to wince every time Kasra pried into his wounds with his narthecium. 

Hours passed as the marines picked up their equipment and ammo and organized themselves into their ranks, standing by for reinforcements. Soon enough, they got word and marines were taken into a waiting ship just outside the atmosphere. Immediately after the marines got on, the ship jumped into warp speed, heading for the Scarlet Sphere. Even at such high speeds it took almost an hour to reach the distant moon. As they reached the moon and landed, ready marines poured from the ship, pointing their boltguns in every direction in preparation of an assault. The Sisters, accompanied by the space marines and inquisitorial storm troopers, walked over to the entrance of the fortress-monastery. Silently, they crept right up and pushed the massive gate. The gate opened and the soldiers charged in, but there was no one there, only bodies that stared at them with grey, lifeless eyes. Cenador raised his arm and made a diamond with his fingers, then pointed to the corpses, from behind the force a dozen apothecaries rushed forward, extracting gene-seed after gene-seed from their dead brothers. Meanwhile, the rest of the force advanced, Sinus leading them to the room where he discovered the mutated space marines. They moved in, passing door after door. Suddenly, all the doors burst open and horrifying abominations rushed the space marines and their inquisitorial guests. Caught off guard, their were heavy casualties for the loyalists and it took a long second for everyone to get their bearings and defend themselves. Immediately, Cenador received messages from every squad in the three companies and quickly assessed their situations and answered before listening to another sergeant, all the while killing anything too close. Soon, Cenador could see the pattern in these organized assaults. He quickly filled in his sergeants, and then gave the signal. Suddenly all the sergeants and their squads threw grenades into every doorway and slammed it shut, bracing it so it wouldn’t open while the Sisters killed any creature still left outside. 
“All close combat squads to brace weapons against all doors with the points forward, every man with a bolter in the middle covering a door. On my signal, sergeants let go of the doors… Now!” Cenador ordered swiftly. 
The sergeants bracing the doors jumped back and all the hellish mutations on the other sides stumbled into the waiting swords or were shot by the bolters fixed on the doors. At the climax of the victory, there were large explosions and the walls crumbled before them. 
“Move! Move! Everybody out!” Sinus yelled over the confusion and the warriors of the Emperor retreated back out of the stronghold. Outside, the Apothecaries wordlessly ran beside them towards their ship off the moon. The ship hurriedly took off and jumped to warp speed, headed for Aintud. When they landed and disembarked, Sinus pulled Cenador to the side, “Captain Cenador, I believe you may not want to keep the name Half Moon Crusaders after what has just happened. As a result, I will ask you to lead the remaining loyalist forces of the Half Moon Crusaders into battle as the Chapter Master of a new chapter.” Sinus said silently.
“You are right Inquisitor. I think the Astra Glorium chapter will not be deterred by this decision.” Cenador smiled grimly but determinedly. 



“Let those who try to stop us be destroyed by a wave of green feet and those who oppose the Imperium of Man to grow bolter shells in their skulls. We are the soldiers of the Astra Glorium, we are the warriors of Purity, those who will wipe the taint of Chaos off the face of the galaxy, those who will save Mankind from the curse which are xenos and those who will damn all the daemons of the Warp to the hell from which they emerged. For Emperor and Primarch, death!” –Cenador of Astra Glorium

++++ Note ++++
It should be noted that the traitor Half Moon Crusaders are constantly being wiped out due to their mutations and nearly half of the traitors are terrible abominations wandering the Warp restlessly. 
It should also be noted that a portion of the Half Moon Crusaders railed against joining the Astra Glorium and are still referred to as Half Moon Crusaders though they are not an independent army and are the Astra Glorium’s elite kill-teams.
The Astra Glorium is dedicated to combating and eliminating mutation in all its forms and launch Crusade after Crusade against the Death Guard of Nurgle and the Thousand Sons of Tzeentch. For this reason they avoid using Librarians, though they have a single Chief Librarian in their 5th Company. 
The Astra Glorium has lost a lot of its gene-seed to the traitorous Half Moon Crusaders but does not want to make the same mistake as Corax, instead leaving things be as they are, often retreating before it is sure the battle is lost.
++++++++


----------



## Initiate

i will say this is definetely not the most grammatically correct installment, it doesnt have the best spelling either.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

still very good though. very intruiging story. im guessing your going to continue writing but this time about the Astra Glorium instead


----------



## Initiate

yeppers


----------

